# Building costs in Central Portugal



## spider

Hi,

has anyone got any info on building costs in central Portugal. Only concerned at this stage at how much per sq.metre. Also anybody know where the nearest 18 hole golf course is to Coimbra. ?

Regards
Spider


----------



## kaz101

Hi Spider, 

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure someone will be along to answer your question soon.

Regards,
Karen
Living in the Land Down Under


----------



## omostra06

Hi Spider welcome to the forum.
We live in Central Portugal, near Tomar and are in the middle of building a house, costing around 500 sqm, it may cost more if your near a big city and a little less in the country. Building work in Central Portugal is quite cheap compared to the Algarve which is closer to 1000 euros sqm or in the uk which can be 1500 pounds!!!
What are you planning on building? rebuild? newbuild?
Do you know about planning here in Portugal and the time it can take?

Not sure about golf near Coimbra, we have a few courses near us but would be 2 hours from Coimbra

Regards
Derek
GekkoPortugal: A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal: Houses, Farms, Apartments, Cottages, Building Plots, Villas


----------



## spider

Hi Derek,
thanks for info. We are looking at new build and we are coming to Portugal on 16th April to look at land. I understand it can take some time to get all the necessary permissions. We are budgeting for approx 2 years to completion, do you think that is about right. For interest we are coming to Coja I don't know how far that is from where you are.
Regards
Ron


----------



## omostra06

Hi Ron
yes i think a couple of years is realistic, one year or so for the planning and one year to build, is fairly close.
we are in Tomar which is a bit south of that area.
Regards
Derek


----------



## yndour

Hello Spider and all, this is my first post. I'll post an intro next but couldn't help wanting to make a suggestion here.

Spider I am about to buy a house in the Alentejo but we very seriously considered building a log house and in fact are putting in planning request to do just this.

I discovered that 800ml white cedar is almost indestructible and looks amazing. This stuff is in Costa Rica, Hawai, Cyprus, Greece and many other hot regions. Anyway here's the good bit. ............

Typical 3000 sq feet build for around 75,000 Euro, Built in 8 weeks and when I spoke with the planning department in Odemira they 'suggested' this might not need planning permission and were looking into it.

Just an out of the box thought. These houses have stood for 300 years in Northern Europe. If you want I can pass more info by e-mail.


Good Luck


----------



## spider

Hi yndour,
sounds interesting. Can you pass any info e.g. builders etc. Could be worth looking into. The area you intend to build in how far is it from Coimbra. We will be about an hour drive East of Coimbra near Coja.
Regards
Spider


----------



## yndour

360 km South of Coimbra.

Regular builds - I've been quoted are anything from 800 to 1000 Euro per m2.

I'm building cedar log houses for a fraction of this from approved architect drawings can build in 4 to 6 weeks. 6 houses totalling 9 large bedrooms and 900 m2 cost 140,000 Euro instead of 900,000 Euro. Add in cost of fitted kitchens etc but it's a no brainer.


----------



## suem

*living near Coimbra*

hi moved in 2003 to Dreia near Benfieta and Coja if there is anything we can help with let me know, we are in Uk at present as coudn't find permanant work .


----------



## wennik

*Really interested in the informaton*



yndour said:


> Hello Spider and all, this is my first post. I'll post an intro next but couldn't help wanting to make a suggestion here.
> 
> Spider I am about to buy a house in the Alentejo but we very seriously considered building a log house and in fact are putting in planning request to do just this.
> 
> I discovered that 800ml white cedar is almost indestructible and looks amazing. This stuff is in Costa Rica, Hawai, Cyprus, Greece and many other hot regions. Anyway here's the good bit. ............
> 
> Typical 3000 sq feet build for around 75,000 Euro, Built in 8 weeks and when I spoke with the planning department in Odemira they 'suggested' this might not need planning permission and were looking into it.
> 
> Just an out of the box thought. These houses have stood for 300 years in Northern Europe. If you want I can pass more info by e-mail.
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Hi My name is Wendell and this is my first post as well. My husband and I are also actively looking to buy property/land and settle down in Portugal. We have looked at the Alentejo area and would be grateful if u could pass on details by e mail of the builders for the log house you mentioned. Have u made any progress with permissons etc..... Would really appreciate any information you have to give us. Thanks and good luck


----------



## Lulu

spider said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anyone got any info on building costs in central Portugal. Only concerned at this stage at how much per sq.metre. Also anybody know where the nearest 18 hole golf course is to Coimbra. ?
> 
> Regards
> Spider


After extensive research,thanks to my golf mad hub......there are no 18 hole courses near Coimbra.
Apart from Lisbon,you have Rio Maior,Torres vedras,and Praia del rei near Obidos,thats your lot.We had to change the location of where we bought to accomodate this,otherwise would have gone further north


----------



## l.a.a.s

Lulu said:


> After extensive research,thanks to my golf mad hub......there are no 18 hole courses near Coimbra.
> Apart from Lisbon,you have Rio Maior,Torres vedras,and Praia del rei near Obidos,thats your lot.We had to change the location of where we bought to accomodate this,otherwise would have gone further north


Hi!

In Viseu there is a 27 hole. ( wwwgolfemontebelo.pt)

Best regards
luis


----------



## robc

Hi 

As a Golf mad husband I also researched a bit and there are other courses either being built or built, such as Bom Sucesso near Serra D'el Rei (about to open), Royal Obidos (opening end 2009), Sao Martinho do Porto (in planning), Alcobaca (in planning) 

I hope this helps


----------



## Fifi

Hi Spider, any progress with your build plans?
yndour, would you please e mail me details on both types of timber houses. Sounds good.
I'm interested in any experiences with planning on timber houses, also timber stables.
Thanks


----------



## vera

Will you please also keep me informed. 
Vera


----------



## lena green

Timber houses in Silves on the Algarve, all shapes and sizes


----------



## wedsence

yndour said:


> 360 km South of Coimbra.
> 
> Regular builds - I've been quoted are anything from 800 to 1000 Euro per m2.
> 
> I'm building cedar log houses for a fraction of this from approved architect drawings can build in 4 to 6 weeks. 6 houses totalling 9 large bedrooms and 900 m2 cost 140,000 Euro instead of 900,000 Euro. Add in cost of fitted kitchens etc but it's a no brainer.


I have been told that timber homes are about 800 euro/sm. Are your log houses still only about 160?


----------



## wedsence

*Wooden houses*

Why was my question deleted? I want information to help me build a wooden house and I only wanted to know if they could be found at the price quoted. I am not toting for business only the help I anticipated this forum would supply


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

Can we ask why the information about build costs and sensible information about organising a construction project in Portugal that we posted on this thread earlier was deleted?  

My husband has more than 20 years experience, not only in the construction industry but also advising self-build projects. At the moment he is working with our local council on development projects. However, we are not 'touting' for construction work or engineering work. Any advice that we give would be free, and would be intended to put people in a better position to proceed with their project.


----------



## Veronica

OrkneytoPortugal said:


> Can we ask why the information about build costs and sensible information about organising a construction project in Portugal that we posted on this thread earlier was deleted?
> 
> My husband has more than 20 years experience, not only in the construction industry but also advising self-build projects. At the moment he is working with our local council on development projects. However, we are not 'touting' for construction work or engineering work. Any advice that we give would be free, and would be intended to put people in a better position to proceed with their project.


I have pm'd you to explain


----------



## Chris Thorpe

wedsence said:


> Why was my question deleted? I want information to help me build a wooden house and I only wanted to know if they could be found at the price quoted. I am not toting for business only the help I anticipated this forum would supply


I also had a a reply to a question on timber construction removed! I gave details of a type of construction and did not mention any names, email addresses or locations, yet others on the same page did give such information and were allowed to remain on this site. I am professionaly qualified and have spent more than 30 years in the construction industry and only wish to help others - I don't understand why some contributors can give names and contact details, and others can't.


----------



## Veronica

wedsence said:


> Why was my question deleted? I want information to help me build a wooden house and I only wanted to know if they could be found at the price quoted. I am not toting for business only the help I anticipated this forum would supply


wedsence your question was not deleted as you would see if you read the thread properly.
It was an answer to your question that was deleted.


----------



## wedsence

Veronica said:


> wedsence your question was not deleted as you would see if you read the thread properly.
> It was an answer to your question that was deleted.


As this is my first attempt to obtain assistance I was not aware of the need to "read the thread properly"! However, if there is someone who will give unbiased advice surely it should be possible to read it, especially as your response had a link to a commercial organisation in Cyprus. Surely the point of this site is to provide such assistance.


----------



## omostra06

Hi wedsence, you are correct the point of the forum is to help others and share information, which the forum does well, lots of great info is exchanged here that helps many people.

However the forum does have rules about advertising and sometimes people do just post on the forum to promote their own business, sometimes the information required might be on the posters website and they may only have good intentions, but its hard for the moderators to decide who is posting to help and who is posting to advertise and self promote, so any self promotion links have to be removed. 
Iam sure someone will be able to help you with answers to your questions shortly, but the original posters statement that you replied to was a while ago in June 2008.


----------



## Chris Thorpe

There appears to be a very fine line between helping and self-promotion. If information is given by a member of an organisation and no indication of the organisation is displayed i.e website, name or location - would this be seen as advertising?

We have a dedicated information website with many specialised articles on it and a Q and A forum. There is no selling or any invitations to buy anything - but we can't tell others on this forum about it, as this would be construed as self-promotion.

As fairly new members, we have no desire to upset the old school, but if we have free helpful information why not share it with others, it's only the method of conveying this information that varies.

Perhaps, and with the greatest respect, a little more leeway should be given?


----------



## Veronica

Chris Thorpe said:


> There appears to be a very fine line between helping and self-promotion. If information is given by a member of an organisation and no indication of the organisation is displayed i.e website, name or location - would this be seen as advertising?
> 
> We have a dedicated information website with many specialised articles on it and a Q and A forum. There is no selling or any invitations to buy anything - but we can't tell others on this forum about it, as this would be construed as self-promotion.
> 
> As fairly new members, we have no desire to upset the old school, but if we have free helpful information why not share it with others, it's only the method of conveying this information that varies.
> 
> Perhaps, and with the greatest respect, a little more leeway should be given?



Chris the best way is to put the info into the forum, that way everyone gets to see it. By telling someone to go to xyz website the information is not being shared with everyone.
Far better to share it with everyone and avoid any misunderstandings as to your motives, which I am sure are only the best.
It is very difficult to know exactly where to draw the line, what appears to be self promotion when in fact it is an attempt to be helpful.

Regards Veronica


----------



## omostra06

Chris Thorpe said:


> There appears to be a very fine line between helping and self-promotion. If information is given by a member of an organisation and no indication of the organisation is displayed i.e website, name or location - would this be seen as advertising?



Hi Chris, 
If you post information on the forum to help others then it’s just sharing your experience and info, not advertising. 

When you direct people to your business website then it becomes advertising and falls under the rules of the forum, it is indeed a fine line.

The forum does encourage experienced people to share their information to help others, it just means being careful how you do it so as not to break the forum rules.


----------



## wedsence

omostra06 said:


> Hi wedsence, you are correct the point of the forum is to help others and share information, which the forum does well, lots of great info is exchanged here that helps many people.
> 
> However the forum does have rules about advertising and sometimes people do just post on the forum to promote their own business, sometimes the information required might be on the posters website and they may only have good intentions, but its hard for the moderators to decide who is posting to help and who is posting to advertise and self promote, so any self promotion links have to be removed.
> Iam sure someone will be able to help you with answers to your questions shortly, but the original posters statement that you replied to was a while ago in June 2008.


Thanks for your reply. I am still confused as your moderator Veronica has a link to "elysianfieldsproperties" which is, by the look of it, a commercial site in Cyprus. How is that different to being directed to any other similar site? I understand the desire to be clearly unbiased but surely advice from someone who "has been there and done it" should be permitted. It may well be that the rsponse given, which of course I have not seen, was an obvious commercial one and not of a general nature to which I would defer. I look forward to continued use of this Forum.


----------



## omostra06

The link that you mention is in the Signature section, and is permitted, several members do put a link to a site, or a statement of some type in their Signature.

The problem is when the poster puts a link in the main body of the post to direct people to a site that they have some business connection with. 

We do hope that people that have "been there and done it", do spend time on the forum sharing their experiences with all of us, its the sharing of information and willingness of the forum members to do this that makes this forum a success


----------



## wedsence

omostra06 said:


> The link that you mention is in the Signature section, and is permitted, several members do put a link to a site, or a statement of some type in their Signature.
> 
> The problem is when the poster puts a link in the main body of the post to direct people to a site that they have some business connection with.
> 
> We do hope that people that have "been there and done it", do spend time on the forum sharing their experiences with all of us, its the sharing of information and willingness of the forum members to do this that makes this forum a success


Thanks again! Perhaps as I get used to the forum I will understand these nuances. If all goes well with our move to Portugal I will try and keep others up to date on anything that may help them.


----------



## Miriam

spider said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anyone got any info on building costs in central Portugal. Only concerned at this stage at how much per sq.metre. Also anybody know where the nearest 18 hole golf course is to Coimbra. ?
> 
> Regards
> Spider


Hi Spider

Don't know if you've had an answer re the golf course. I think the nearest course is the Montebelo Golf Course in Viseu. I have a property in Mortagua, Coimbra and its approx 30-45 mins from Mortagua. I have visited the course but not yet played there. I understand that European Snr championship was held there a while ago - so it should be of an excellent standard. It certainly looked impressive when I visited.
There is also a 9-hole course in Anadia - near the spa in Curia. In Coimbra city itself there is a 9 hole par 3 in Quinta das Lagrimas - I think.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## spider

Hi all,
thanks for all responses to golf courses etc. Have moved on a bit now. Have got all planning permission for build and am looking to get quotes very shortly. The golf course bit has also moved on as now I am looking around the Coja-Arganil area. Any further help would be great. If it helps anyone my planning permission through the Camara in Arganil took approx 2 months.

Regards
Spider

Don't know if you've had an answer re the golf course. I think the nearest course is the Montebelo Golf Course in Viseu. I have a property in Mortagua, Coimbra and its approx 30-45 mins from Mortagua. I have visited the course but not yet played there. I understand that European Snr championship was held there a while ago - so it should be of an excellent standard. It certainly looked impressive when I visited.
There is also a 9-hole course in Anadia - near the spa in Curia. In Coimbra city itself there is a 9 hole par 3 in Quinta das Lagrimas - I think.
Hope this is helpful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diane1

*wood house*

Hi wennik i have just started to get some information, on a wood house this is my email , [email protected] if you email me i will pass it on to you may be of some good help to you diane


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply to post*

Hi All

If this post is about Golf then i can't help. Some of you will know me from another place till 666 got in the way. 

If you are after information about building cost and type of construction methods i personally am going down the route of Timber frame buildings. Timber Frame buildings going back 1,000's years are still standing. Construction methods up to 7/8 floors can now be built. The link below is to a trade association in the UK and it provides comprehensive data. This method of building is used across Europe and North America. Scotland for example housing figures for Timber Frame are now at about 40% and rising. The bottom link is to a Uk company that also works in Europe and provides information on how the various components are made. The main benefit for me is that i can lay in all the TV, Sound systems, Cleaning systems, Computer systems into the frame. Sun tubes, Underfloor heating, Air to Air heat exchanger. I can only build in Timber Frame because i get to be able to have what i want installed in the time frame. I could not get this time frame from bricks and mortar.

Build time can be from 8weeks to 12 weeks and key in hand just move in. 

Build cost i have is 500 euro. 

I hope that this is of help. 

Peterfc the 666 man

List of Members - UK Timber Frame Association


Timber Engineering Europe


----------



## SusieandGlenn

*Hi!*

Hi Yondour!

Please could you send me any further info on building a loghouse? we are in the process of trying to decide what to build and how and would be grateful for any info. Is this including labour or are you planning on building yourself? Are the houses insulated at all?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks






yndour said:


> Hello Spider and all, this is my first post. I'll post an intro next but couldn't help wanting to make a suggestion here.
> 
> Spider I am about to buy a house in the Alentejo but we very seriously considered building a log house and in fact are putting in planning request to do just this.
> 
> I discovered that 800ml white cedar is almost indestructible and looks amazing. This stuff is in Costa Rica, Hawai, Cyprus, Greece and many other hot regions. Anyway here's the good bit. ............
> 
> Typical 3000 sq feet build for around 75,000 Euro, Built in 8 weeks and when I spoke with the planning department in Odemira they 'suggested' this might not need planning permission and were looking into it.
> 
> Just an out of the box thought. These houses have stood for 300 years in Northern Europe. If you want I can pass more info by e-mail.
> 
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## pudding57

*loghomes*

Hi there - would also be pleased to hear more details about your proposed log home. I was intrigued to see that your may be getting the nod about no planning, especially as everywhere it comes over that planning is a tortuous and time-consuming exercise.


----------



## miradouro

To Spider --

Naturally, prices depend on what you're building, and whether you're putting in your own 'sweat capital' (e.g. utilities connections are expensive if not yet available, and you'll need central heating near Coimbra). 

For a bargain basement new-build place, I reckon you could go as low as 375-400/m2, but you'd have poor build quality, IKEA basics everywhere, and cheapskate finishing (e.g. polished cement floors/white tiles).

Here are some prices based on a major renovation project I've been doing in the last 2.5 years. It's not yet finished, and it's been tougher than similar projects I've done in Germany and Belgium (I've had to sack three builders: I no longer work with Portuguese builders due to poor punctuality,little craftsmanship, little pride in work). Also, there are some very good expat builders around. I've got perhaps 35-45K left to go to finish the project (including outbuildings, garage, garden, perhaps a swimming pool). Will be amazing when finished, but so far it's running about 12 months overdue, with a series of unnecessary run-ins with Portuguese cowboys (wish I'd just imported the Germans from hofhouse).


*Overall*
-- Land/ruin cost: 50,000 euros
-- Overall renovation cost/m2: 650/m2 (150m2 - house done but garden/outbuildings need finishing)

*Major items*-- Water/electrics connection: 2500 euros, 1500 euros
-- Structural stuff (roof, walls, windows, doors): 50,000 euros
-- Electrician: 5000 euros 
-- Plumbing: 4000 euros
-- Interior carpentry: 8000 euros

Overall, it's been approx a 40%-60% materials-labour split. This includes some 'extra-cost' items: aged chestnut beams, hand-made doors, 15,000-litre water deposits, solar dehumidifiers, copper-plated guttering, nice wood-burning stoves, handmade floortiles, eco septic tank/drain field. I've also been rebuilding an ancient granite house, which is far trickier than new-build.

*Typical day-rates:* pedreiro (skilled builder... some more skilled than others! be prepared to pay -- and wait! -- for quality)@75-100 euros; [email protected] euros; carpenter/[email protected]

*Tips*
You'll save a lot if you can import some of the bigger purchases from more 'advanced' e-commerce economies (i.e. outside Portugal -- ebay.de is excellent). It's worth paying the shipping costs to get ebay-sourced internal stuff (doors, windows, fittings), and to plan e.g. window sizes/door sizes to mass-market standards. Also, it's worth travelling to Spanish branches of Leroy Merlin (for you, nearest is Salamanca) and, a really cheap place, BricoDepot in Valladolid, as they tend to be far better stocked/managed. For all major purchases besides bricks/sand/tiles, my advice is to source outside of Portugal - you get better quality/choice and around 40% better prices.

My last tip is to earmark a fair amount of the costs (30%) for the garden (terraces, pergola, landscaping, irrigation). In a sunnier climate, you spend a lot more time outdoors, so it's good to make the outdoor space truly fantastic.


----------



## omostra06

sounds like an interesting project, do you have any photos we can take a look at?
regards
Derek


----------



## allannshirley

*Building in Portugal*

Hi Spider

We intend to move to Portugal in March 2011 to do just what you are doing, whilst I was over there in October I contacted an Estate Agent in Miranda Do Corvo who is also a builder and refurbisher of houses, he could be a big help to you. The estate agents are Property Shop Portugal a Mr Kevin Ormston hope he can help.

Regards allan


----------



## paramonte

Just a bit of advise about log-houses in Portugal:

Regarding to the building record of log houses in the north of Europe and North America here refered, please consider that Portuguese climate is not north europe's climate. Please dont extrapolate results and durabilty. Portuguese weather is moisty with substantial daily tempearture variation cicles, and there are many wood eating bugs about, and others that would be happy to be able to chew wood, if given an oportunity.

If you want a long lasting wood house in Portugal you will be paying more than the traditional methods (bricks, concrete) at around 1200 Euros/m2, and in our weather it is advisable to build the wood house on a concrete underfloor.


----------



## omostra06

i agree with this, in order to get a really good quality wood house you would have to spend a lot to buy it and also maintain it due to the climate we have here, i think cost wise it would be better to go down the tradditional route, as most of the bargain priced wood homes do seem to be quite basic. also what about when you come to sell it, most locals would be vary wary of buying a wood house so you would lose a huge slice of your buying market, you may get stuck with it of have to take a loss to get it sold.


----------



## robc

paramonte said:


> Just a bit of advise about log-houses in Portugal:
> 
> Regarding to the building record of log houses in the north of Europe and North America here refered, please consider that Portuguese climate is not north europe's climate. Please dont extrapolate results and durabilty. Portuguese weather is moisty with substantial daily tempearture variation cicles, and there are many wood eating bugs about, and others that would be happy to be able to chew wood, if given an oportunity.
> 
> If you want a long lasting wood house in Portugal you will be paying more than the traditional methods (bricks, concrete) at around 1200 Euros/m2, and in our weather it is advisable to build the wood house on a concrete underfloor.


You don't happen to be an Architect do you as this is exactly what our Architect said to us. I agree totally with all that you say, our final build price for "traditional" Portuguese construction is way cheaper than the 1200 E/m2 you mention.


----------



## Silverwizard

wennik said:


> Hi My name is Wendell and this is my first post as well. My husband and I are also actively looking to buy property/land and settle down in Portugal. We have looked at the Alentejo area and would be grateful if u could pass on details by e mail of the builders for the log house you mentioned. Have u made any progress with permissons etc..... Would really appreciate any information you have to give us. Thanks and good luck


Hi Wendell,
The Alentejo is a wonderful spot to live in,friends of ours have family there.
Their son & daughter in law are looking for land to build a house & say that land prices are around €75000-€80000 per acre with building costs of around €800-€1000
per square metre (depending on spec).


----------



## tonycharlton

*Cedar log houses*



yndour said:


> 360 km South of Coimbra.
> 
> Regular builds - I've been quoted are anything from 800 to 1000 Euro per m2.
> 
> I'm building cedar log houses for a fraction of this from approved architect drawings can build in 4 to 6 weeks. 6 houses totalling 9 large bedrooms and 900 m2 cost 140,000 Euro instead of 900,000 Euro. Add in cost of fitted kitchens etc but it's a no brainer.


Very interested in your cedar log houses. How much would a 200mt2 cost, materials and labour? Am thinking of moving near Coimbra in April 2012. Still looking at land, want something with river frontage - any ideas or contacts?

Rgds

Tony Charlton
[email protected],com


----------



## tonycharlton

*Cedar log houses*



yndour said:


> 360 km South of Coimbra.
> 
> Regular builds - I've been quoted are anything from 800 to 1000 Euro per m2.
> 
> I'm building cedar log houses for a fraction of this from approved architect drawings can build in 4 to 6 weeks. 6 houses totalling 9 large bedrooms and 900 m2 cost 140,000 Euro instead of 900,000 Euro. Add in cost of fitted kitchens etc but it's a no brainer.


Very interested in your cedar log houses. How much would a 200mt2 cost, materials and labour? Am thinking of moving near Coimbra in April 2012. Still looking at land, want something with river frontage - any ideas or contacts? Is planning and building permission required to build a wooden house ?

Rgds

Tony Charlton
[email protected],com


----------



## canoeman

The major quality builder in Portugal is Rusticasa - Construes em Madeira there are others but mainly thin walled.
If you want to see type of wood houses available sort then Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário select Region then Camra then Moradias then Todas drop down menu go to Casa da Madeira

It's land designation you have to be very careful with, your *very* unlikely to get permission to build on Rustic land and finding river frontage, good luck


----------



## omostra06

tonycharlton said:


> Is planning and building permission required to build a wooden house ?


Yes, you would need to submit a full planning application as normal, in some regions its harder to get a wooden house passed planning than a conventional one!


----------



## tonycharlton

*thanks*



omostra06 said:


> Yes, you would need to submit a full planning application as normal, in some regions its harder to get a wooden house passed planning than a conventional one!


Thanks for answer Derek. We have same problem here in Botswana, some land boards are for wooden houses and others think that they are a no no. I am thinking of setting up a small tourist camp with yurts and thought a wooden house may be attractive for tourists. Here in Botswana we build thatched rondavels for tourists.

Loved your pictures of Tomar.

Looking forward to visiting in February.

Rgds

Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman

Do a search this subject has been covered quite a few times, it really is not as easy as it sounds and is fraught with red tape and planning issues, especially if you want to be legal, which would reguire at the least an AL licence.


----------



## The Patriot

*Building a barn*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Spider welcome to the forum.
> We live in Central Portugal, near Tomar and are in the middle of building a house, costing around 500 sqm, it may cost more if your near a big city and a little less in the country. Building work in Central Portugal is quite cheap compared to the Algarve which is closer to 1000 euros sqm or in the uk which can be 1500 pounds!!!
> What are you planning on building? rebuild? newbuild?
> Do you know about planning here in Portugal and the time it can take?
> 
> Not sure about golf near Coimbra, we have a few courses near us but would be 2 hours from Coimbra
> 
> Regards
> Derek
> GekkoPortugal: A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal: Houses, Farms, Apartments, Cottages, Building Plots, Villas


Hi Derek, we are buying a property on the outskirts of Tomar, a house and some land, we want to build a barn for our cars and tractor and general farming equipment, could you point me in the right direction please, would you know if it needs planning permision and do you have an idea about general costs?
Your help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks and kind regards

Gonzalez


----------



## omostra06

Frankspencer said:


> Hi Derek, we are buying a property on the outskirts of Tomar, a house and some land, we want to build a barn for our cars and tractor and general farming equipment, could you point me in the right direction please, would you know if it needs planning permision and do you have an idea about general costs?
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks and kind regards
> 
> Gonzalez


Yes it will need planning permission, unless you decide to make it small, under 20m2 with a max height of 2.5m then you will be allowed, depending on location, land classification and materials used of course.
anything bigger and you will need a project. they are even making it hard to build a car port now, ok if you leave the roof open, but if you tile it then its planning.

if you need to submit a project you're looking at around 600 to 1000 for the drawings, there will be a license to pay for should only be a few hundred, then the building itself, block and tile employing a builder around 50m2 you're looking at 7000 euros depending on doors windows, electrics, flooring, cavity walls etc.


----------



## Stoort

omostra06 said:


> Yes it will need planning permission, unless you decide to make it small, under 20m2 with a max height of 2.5m then you will be allowed, depending on location, land classification and materials used of course.
> anything bigger and you will need a project. they are even making it hard to build a car port now, ok if you leave the roof open, but if you tile it then its planning.
> 
> if you need to submit a project you're looking at around 600 to 1000 for the drawings, there will be a license to pay for should only be a few hundred, then the building itself, block and tile employing a builder around 50m2 you're looking at 7000 euros depending on doors windows, electrics, flooring, cavity walls etc.


Is it possible to get builders in Beja to build for €500 per sqm ?


----------



## canoeman

Look at date of Dereks post, even with crisis I very much doubt it, remember a project needs to go through all stages to get that all important Habitation Licence.

Whereas crisis might effect wages and taking a lower profit margin for work, it doesn't affect cost of raw materials


----------



## ulysses

suem said:


> hi moved in 2003 to Dreia near Benfieta and Coja if there is anything we can help with let me know, we are in Uk at present as coudn't find permanant work .


Hi,
I am going to look at some land in Dreia - what is it like there in winter?

Many thanks


----------



## penpal

Hi, my first post on this site. As for permissions, I understand they vary from region to region but in Castelo Branco you don't need planning consent for a wooden house. However, You may have looked at the fire map for Portugal last summer. My friend's house was burnt to the ground near Benfeita. It is not advisable to build a flammable house in Portugal. You are better of in a village, or on the edge of one where it is more possible for the emergency services to protect you. Isolated wooden houses would not stand a chance.

I know I sound a bit of a wet blanket (hem hem) but I am sharing in good faith.


----------

